# Any Pickup Campers for Dakota Quad Cab?



## bristolview (Jun 21, 2002)

My wife and I are considering all of our options for whatever RV we pursue.  We do outdoor photography, so sometimes we're on dirt roads or seasonal roads to get into the back country.  Many times these roads are steep, filled with ruts, etc...   This makes me think a trailer would be difficult to take along with us.  This also makes me think the pickup camper might be the way to go.

(For outdoor photography, we sometimes have to wait for weather to break, or for morning/evening/etc lighting so having the RV/camper with us would be an asset.  I used to do this out of the back of my truck when I shot myself, but now my wife and daugher accompany me, so a little less rustic is in order.  Any advice out there?  Thanks!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 21, 2002)

Any Pickup Campers for Dakota Quad Cab?

bristolview, sounds like the truck camper would serve your purpose better than a tt.  I would even consider a 4x4 if I was getting on the back roads in all kind of weather.  They are making some of the truck campers with slides and even side entrances! Should be plenty of room for the wife and daughter.  That's the reason they make so many different rvs, we all have different needs so pick the unit that fits your family need.  Good luck

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## bristolview (Jun 24, 2002)

Any Pickup Campers for Dakota Quad Cab?

C Nash, you're absolutely correct.  I do have a 4x4 to get into the back woods with, and a 6x6 off road vehicle to get me really out there.  My Dodge Dakota is a Quad Cab, now that I have a daughter I needed more room, plus the perks of a pickup.  The quad cab means a small bed though, so I'm having trouble finding a truck camper that would fit the Dakota's shorter bed.  I haven't had luck finding one yet.  I figure that a smaller one built for a compact truck would fit, the Dakota isn't a full size truck but it's much larger than my old Toyota.

Anyone know of a truck camper that would fit a Dakota Quad Cab?
Bristolview


----------



## thumbs (Jun 24, 2002)

Any Pickup Campers for Dakota Quad Cab?

bristolview,

Now I don't want to put a wet towel on this but........  I have used a truck camper for years.  Yes it is an oldie.  I mean real old '69 Corsair.  Now she's fine and I enjoy er for hunting and fishin.  I have a daughter.  Well had one.  She's one er own(yeah right) now.  We did quite a bit of campin in er.  Now she's a full size 11 footer with head and all.  They can get pretty small at times.  There "ain't" much room even in the big ones.  I will give ya the newer ones with the slides are probably much better but they are expensive as the devel!!!!!!!  Give this a thought.  Back in the ole days when I borrowed my parents trailer and went west with my wife I put a little cap on the back of the truck and installed some bunks in the bed.  This way we could use the trailer as a base and took overnighters in the cap of the truck.  This worked great.  I really think in the long run you will be much more comfortable in a trailer than a t camper.  Just give it a thought.  If you have to stay over night in the bush the cap is fine.  Even a day or two.  To get back to the trailer and have just that more room would be great.  Anoter thought is the storage in a truck camper.  It may look like a lot but believe me with a wife and a daughter it "ain't".  We still enjoy our tcamper but are lookin for a 5th wheel when we retire this year.  Need a bit more space and plan to be gone for a greater period of time.  By the way, there are two things they don't make anymore, first a vehichel without air and a two wheel drive pick up.  

Good luck



Gary

Souderton, Pa


----------

